
Shade Ransomware shuts down, releases 750K decryption keys - zynkb0a
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/shade-ransomware-shuts-down-releases-750k-decryption-keys/
======
zynkb0a
Here is the team's GitHub: [https://github.com/shade-
team/keys](https://github.com/shade-team/keys)

What a bizarre situation. I'm wondering what the motivation would be to just
apologize and dump decryption keys.

>Kaspersky Lab's Sergey Golovanov told BleepingComputer that he was able to
confirm that the keys are valid and was able to use them to decrypt a test
machine.

~~~
wizzwizz4
If it's no longer making them money (they've shut down), I see why they'd do
this. Even if you getting money is worth more than others' data, their data
probably still has some positive value in your ethics system. (Otherwise your
malware would wipe everything once you were done.)

